# young drivers with hondas



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Is anyone else a member or watches videos at videos.streetfire.net? I met this young kid on there by commenting on him and his "crews" hondas. They were clean and somewhat fast so I told him "not bad ive seen better" and on another video I asked him why are they hitting the rev limiter so hard on at least three gears. His answer to that was my type of car was a joke, and if you dont ride the limiter you loose speed. My understanding is hitting rev limiter= computer cuts timing and fuel. I wasn't bashing him but he went on the offensive saying his crew likes beating v8 from a dig and roll:lol:, mind you they have boosted b16&b18 engines and he is only 18 years old. Im wondering if anyone else runs into this type of driver/people frequently:confused.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't run into any real idiots recently. I used to deal with it more firsthand when I drove a Japanese car. The last moron I ran into was in a RHD EG Civic and I didn't realize he was running me until I was going about 20mph and he just started pulling away from me. I pegged it from 20 and spun the tires and he backed off. That was probably about a year ago.


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

I use to be one! I am 18 and had a TRD racing toyota celica and it was cool, but I love my gto. But I know some of those guys think they are b.a. and they talk big, but when you pull up on them they wont race you. It is sad all talk no run...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The last one I ran into was running an older rusty civic cut up into a pick-up truck!! Huge coffee can on the exhaust the rest sounding stock and he was truely pissed off cause I wouldn't race him title for title with the GTO. 


I was like...what do I need that POS for??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think most of the import world are just peolpe who love cars, want it to feel fast and have a good time. Some do/don't have the money for a sports car or need something practicle.

I have seen more then my fair share of tards, but also am friends with alot of import owners as well. From what I've learned, import owners tend to be more fun to hang out with them muscle car guys.

I traded my supercharged SVT Focus in for my GTO. My Fukus was faster then my GTO stock...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have yet to see a front wheel drive that can't be beaten with my Grand Am.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I have yet to see a front wheel drive that can't be beaten with my Grand Am.


12.9 with my Focus @ 112ish if I remember right. 60' was horrible though.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

dude where i come from muscle cars guys of a young age are a rare thing. im surrounded by these cocky know nothing rice burners that talk a lot of crap about domestics, they would be nothing without any kind of power adder


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i think maybe a lot of civic drivers and other 4 cyl buzzers are so cocky with attitudes is because they have more to prove,,, kinda like the little man syndrome


----------



## tigergoldpost (Sep 16, 2009)

I am from both worlds...

I have owned and built and raced Hondas for as long as i have Owned and built classic muscle cars. Honda owners DO have something to prove, and when these owners grow up they realize there is no way that there swapped civic (210hp) will ever compete with classic or modern muscle (400-500hp) now there is a whole different class of import, the turbo-charged, all wheel drive, rally inspired (IE built for) imports. my Mistsubishi EVO has a dyno-proven 410HP engine, there is not much in my area, forgien or domestic that can hold a candle to my EVO, however, classic cars serve a different purpose all together, thats why i own a 1966 GTO and 3 Barracudas! My thought is, buy what you can afford and enjoy it!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

tigergoldpost said:


> I am from both worlds...
> 
> I have owned and built and raced Hondas for as long as i have Owned and built classic muscle cars. Honda owners DO have something to prove, and when these owners grow up they realize there is no way that there swapped civic (210hp) will ever compete with classic or modern muscle (400-500hp) now there is a whole different class of import, the turbo-charged, all wheel drive, rally inspired (IE built for) imports. my Mistsubishi EVO has a dyno-proven 410HP engine, there is not much in my area, forgien or domestic that can hold a candle to my EVO, however, classic cars serve a different purpose all together, thats why i own a 1966 GTO and 3 Barracudas! My thought is, buy what you can afford and enjoy it!


And along this style of thinking is, when you pull up in a 1966 GTO and a guy pulls up in a $4000 Honda hatchie that he has a B18 in you can run him and maybe beat him, maybe not. In the end 2 years from now if the hatchie isn't ready for the junkyard it's worth $2000 so it's lost 50% of it's value and the GTO has gone up 15%. 

OP, the idea that running a car against the rev limiter is the only way to keep power up is wrong. You are right that timming and fuel are cut. 

The problem is the high revving 4cylinders that these guys love hit their peak hp so close to the rev limiter that you need to balance the revs while spinning tires at a few hundred rpms off redline. Most drivers, 4 cyl or otherwise, don't have the talent to do that. So they either end up below hp peak and then they bog because of the low torque or they over rev the motor and keep the power up till the motor lets loose. 

I had a Contour SVT that hit it's peak hp 150 rpm's below redline and it hit a rev limiter 300 rpms above redline. That car was extremely tricky to get the most out of. I can't tell you how many times I hit the rev limiter. 

You know what would be neat, seeing some of these younger guys that run to the limiter and use that as their guideline as to when to shift, drive an old school car before there was a limiter. Valve float and blown motors and all kinds of other things would be the story of the day.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Don't underestimate them. I've been surprised a few times... not beat, but impressed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

fergyflyer said:


> And along this style of thinking is, when you pull up in a 1966 GTO and a guy pulls up in a $4000 Honda hatchie that he has a B18 in you can run him and maybe beat him, maybe not. In the end 2 years from now if the hatchie isn't ready for the junkyard it's worth $2000 so it's lost 50% of it's value and the GTO has gone up 15%.
> 
> OP, the idea that running a car against the rev limiter is the only way to keep power up is wrong. You are right that timming and fuel are cut.
> 
> ...


Power in my 2.2Ecotec/5spd GA really starts to drop off after 5k, with a 6000 redline. Peak torque (150) is at 4500, and it has a pretty flat curve across the range. GM makes pretty good 4 bangers, IMO.

I've never taken the GTO to the limiter... I've gotten close when laying a set, but for the most part I like working the torque curve. Thrust FTW.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the input, I have built a few 4 bangers and know my fair share about them. Thanks fergyflyer for the confirmation on the rev limiter:agree. It would be funny if the rev limiters were disabled on 4 bangers, the results would hilarious:lol:. I have alot of ricers where I live talk alot of crap until you roll up to them at a light and either flake out or get mad when they lose. If they have something to prove do it with some respect and aknowledge that you win some and lose some, if you lose build your car to go faster.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I have yet to see a front wheel drive that can't be beaten with my Grand Am.



You haven't seen many then. I had a 92 CX hatch with a B18 in it. That car looked like it should have been scrap in 94. People would laugh till they seen tail lights :seeya:!! They are 200 hp pop cans. I have to say that was the best "sleeper".


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

When im in the gto everyone from vipers to hondas wants to race because its a gto. thats my cruiser and im not usually interested. when im in the saturn its the opposite. im the aggressive one and no one wants to race they just laugh. the dont think its funny any more when they get beat though. they get so mad they lost to a piece of plastic. i love it. thats why you cant underestimate anything. my gto is quicker in the quarter due to no traction with the saturn but from a roll it ll never catch my ion.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> my gto is quicker in the quarter due to no traction with the saturn but from a roll it ll never catch my ion.


I don't know, my cousin has an Ion LSJ, don't know what year and don't really care much for them. It's suprisignly quick but are you seriously saying that yours will out top end a GTO?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mark1si said:


> You haven't seen many then. I had a 92 CX hatch with a B18 in it. That car looked like it should have been scrap in 94. People would laugh till they seen tail lights :seeya:!! They are 200 hp pop cans. I have to say that was the best "sleeper".


People don't expect a Grand Am to get consistent hole shots and do a snappy 1-2 shift (after all, 99% of Grand Ams are Automagics). That's usually where I get people. The top end really isn't there to keep up with much, but it's a bruiser from a dig. I should take _that_ to the track, just so I can see what my 60' is like.


----------



## Ejjw18 (Sep 3, 2009)

My previous car before the GTO was a honda. No i wasn't a ricer and I never have been. I can appreciate/like all different types of cars. These tools just need to realize that just because you have annoying loud exhaust on your honda, doesn't mean it's fast. If people mod their hondas right then i have no problem with it. A couple weeks ago i got destroyed by a civic hatchback with turbo and an engine rebuild and it didnt hurt my pride at all. If someone is into their car and takes pride in their car, i can definitely respect that and have no problem with that. A few idiots can give a whole group a bad name.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> People don't expect a Grand Am to get consistent hole shots and do a snappy 1-2 shift (after all, 99% of Grand Ams are Automagics). That's usually where I get people. The top end really isn't there to keep up with much, but it's a bruiser from a dig. I should take _that_ to the track, just so I can see what my 60' is like.


My Wife's Grand-AM/SCT with the 6cyl is quick and plenty fast enough. It will lose to many on the race to the gas pump though.... at 33 mpg on open highway no complaints.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My Wife's Grand-AM/SCT with the 6cyl is quick and plenty fast enough. It will lose to many on the race to the gas pump though.... at 33 mpg on open highway no complaints.


 Out of a 3.4? Wow. I'm getting consistent 37-38 on the highway with my 2.2. That drops quick (31-34) on snow tires though, for whatever reason.


----------



## TCSGTO (Jul 21, 2009)

And I actually agree with jpalamar with this, import guys are more fun to hang around with then muscle guys. What Tigergoldpost says "buy what you can afford and enjoy it"


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

TCSGTO said:


> And I actually agree with jpalamar with this, import guys are more fun to hang around with then muscle guys.


That would depend on ones age. Nothing against the import crowd. Anyone that's passionate about automobiles is okay with me. It's just that the true muscle car guys, that is the ones that grew up with them as I did tend to have more in common with me than the generally younger import crowd. My backgrond was muscle cars followed by a long run with classic imports then back to muscle cars. I recently sold a 1964 Datsun pickup, a 1978 Datsun 280Z, and a 1979 Datsun 810 2dr. coupe to get my GTO.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Datsun.....hehehe I remember those. I am in no way saying a civic,S2000,RSX are fast. Quick yes. The only fast honda is the NSX. Quick is 7,8,9sec. 1/4 mile. When I think "fast" I think of 150+mph. Like when you're on the highway doing 80 and get passed by a Vette,Viper,Ferrari what ever like you're doing 20. In the end HP is HP and when you're in the seat and you nail it and you get wood, does it matter if its powered by honda or a GE turbine?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha, I've run into guys at shows that were real uppity pricks about their rides... one in particular was a guy in his 50's with a GT-40. I remember asking him if he bought it new, to which he said yes, then turned around right away and ignored me before I could ask if they put him on a waiting list.

Actually, I've found the guys who are easiest to get along with are the ones that actually put work into their car, rather than simply purchasing it.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

one time i was at the light and i hit it hard from a dig and there were 3 civics behind me all with roof racks,,,and in my rear view mirror i could see them buzzing in a V shape,,i was scared they were gonna beat me up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Out of a 3.4? Wow. I'm getting consistent 37-38 on the highway with my 2.2. That drops quick (31-34) on snow tires though, for whatever reason.


On open road non stop 33.6 was the best we gauged at. Around 30 mpg on bypass driving is common. I never gauged it at stop and go driving. This car gives us exceptional gas mileage. She really loves this car.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My other car was a FD and now I have the NSX (in addition to the GTO).

I avoid all other Hondas since they look up to the NSX. 

My window is 5 - 2% tint for a reason.


















I spend alot of time praising the GTo and LSx power plants to the import car guys.

I will say that the technical knowledge base for the LSx is greater than the NSX guys, who have $$$ and just want to drive a reliable sports car.

recently there was a NSX with $410k miles for $15k. Now that speaks volume about the car's resell value and reliability.

Now, only if the NSX had another 100HP with a flat power band.

i know Honda can do it.

I was at the American lemans for the final race in laguna Seca and their 3.4 liter V8 was raping everything from Porsches, Audis, ferraris, Mazda, and even the C6.

The S2000 makes the most HP/liter in N/A form @ 120hp/liter. Just imagine if they tossed in Vtec on a LS2. 720HP, N/A on pump. And sip gas during cruising.......


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> 12.9 with my Focus @ 112ish if I remember right. 60' was horrible though.


*My friend does 13.4 with his impala ss (08) all day with a mild tune bfgood wrench kdw's headers cai..... it's just light as hell IDK know why though lol.*


----------

